# Do Not Call Lists ?



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

For years I had a pay-as-you-go cellphone plan with IUsaCell. Never had a problem. I paid 100 pesos per month. Hardly ever used the phone and ran up a 4000 peso balance over time.

Then AT&T purchased IUsacell. First thing they did was stop supporting my old cdma flip phone (with no notice). So we took them to profeco - AND WON ! They agreed to give us a brand new GSM phone, reinstate my 4000 peso balance, etc. Only change is now I need to pay 100 pesos every 21 days rather than monthly. Well - I can't pay via CC or via a bank bill-pay. I have to pay at a physical location - which isn't the end of the world (as long as I remember - otherwise I lose my 4000 peso balance).

BUT - AT&T calls EVERY day asking if I wouldn't rather buy a plan - that is not counting the text messages they send. I don't want these constant solicitations. Other than ignoring them - is there any chance of cutting them off ?

As an aside - it is interesting that AT&T will not allow you to 'personalize' your voicemail message.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

horseshoe846 said:


> For years I had a pay-as-you-go cellphone plan with IUsaCell. Never had a problem. I paid 100 pesos per month. Hardly ever used the phone and ran up a 4000 peso balance over time.
> 
> Then AT&T purchased IUsacell. First thing they did was stop supporting my old cdma flip phone (with no notice). So we took them to profeco - AND WON ! They agreed to give us a brand new GSM phone, reinstate my 4000 peso balance, etc. Only change is now I need to pay 100 pesos every 21 days rather than monthly. Well - I can't pay via CC or via a bank bill-pay. I have to pay at a physical location - which isn't the end of the world (as long as I remember - otherwise I lose my 4000 peso balance).
> 
> ...


Both Android and iOS allow you to block calls and messages from specific numbers. Instructions are available on the web.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> Both Android and iOS allow you to block calls and messages from specific numbers. Instructions are available on the web.


A couple problems with that advice. 1) My phone is a samsung rugby flip phone (actually AT&T US) running a proprietary samsung OS and 2) the solicitations are coming from differing numbers.

But thanks.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

This may not interest you, but… You are paying the equivalent of 145 pesos a month. I pay AT&T 203 pesos a month and get unlimited calls and texts to Mexico, US and Canada plus 2 GB a month. I can also make calls and text while in Mexico, US or Canada with no additional fees. The only hitch is that I have to pay for a year in advance, 2443 pesos. But by paying a year in advance I only have to deal with it once a year.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Finally - on the 30th of this month my wife and I are 'officially' retired. 

Up to this point we have been paying Telmex 999 pesos/month for a pretty decent plan. Actually we have been paying for 100 mb even though we only get 20 mb internet. But since my wife's 'employer' was paying the bill we let it be. (we have now dropped our bill to 499 pesos/month - which gets us 20mb).

We have a TelCel phone for which we pay 199/month.

We have a MagicJack device (with a US phone number).

And we have the ATT flip phone.

We are not nearly that social.

But I hear you - yesterday I tried to pay for a multiple of 21 days upfront on this AT&T phone - I was perfectly prepared to give them 2000 pesos or so - no dice. 

I guess part of the reason we have resisted to 'long-term' commitments in Mexico is because of the inconsistency of service. We are out in the boonies (relatively) and are sometimes treated as lower priority. It is interesting that a 'new' company (IZZI) is now installing new fiber lines in our community.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

horseshoe846 said:


> Finally - on the 30th of this month my wife and I are 'officially' retired.
> 
> Up to this point we have been paying Telmex 999 pesos/month for a pretty decent plan. Actually we have been paying for 100 mb even though we only get 20 mb internet. But since my wife's 'employer' was paying the bill we let it be. (we have now dropped our bill to 499 pesos/month - which gets us 20mb).
> 
> ...


If you are "out in the boonies", AT&T is a bad choice for a cell phone. They don't have coverage anywhere except in the major cities. The only reason I stick with them is that 99% of my phone usage is in major cities. For the other 1%, I have a Telcel pay-as-you-go Sim chip that I swap in when I am in Creel or Chacala or some other out of the way spot.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> If you are "out in the boonies", AT&T is a bad choice for a cell phone. They don't have coverage anywhere except in the major cities. The only reason I stick with them is that 99% of my phone usage is in major cities. For the other 1%, I have a Telcel pay-as-you-go Sim chip that I swap in when I am in Creel or Chacala or some other out of the way spot.


But you know - when we had IUsacell (prior to AT&T) on the cdma cell - the service was incredible. We used to laugh when people came to the house and tried to use their phones with no luck. We would let them use our Iusacell flip phone and it ALWAYS worked. I don't understand telephony - perhaps my cdma phone was one of the only phones on a network and that rendered us better service ?

In reality - the primary reason for us to have 2 cell phones is in the case of an 'emergency' where we need to get in touch - when we are not together. I know that my simplistic AT&T rugby phone (which really has no apps etc) has a little more umph than a normal ios or android phone when you simply want a good phone signal.

So - back to my original question - you are not pestered daily (via calls and texts) by AT&T ?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

horseshoe846 said:


> But you know - when we had IUsacell (prior to AT&T) on the cdma cell - the service was incredible. We used to laugh when people came to the house and tried to use their phones with no luck. We would let them use our Iusacell flip phone and it ALWAYS worked. I don't understand telephony - perhaps my cdma phone was one of the only phones on a network and that rendered us better service ?
> 
> In reality - the primary reason for us to have 2 cell phones is in the case of an 'emergency' where we need to get in touch - when we are not together. I know that my simplistic AT&T rugby phone (which really has no apps etc) has a little more umph than a normal ios or android phone when you simply want a good phone signal.
> 
> So - back to my original question - you are not pestered daily (via calls and texts) by AT&T ?


I never get calls from AT&T. I do get texts once in awhile, but irregularly. I did get a bunch lately because my contract expired yesterday and they sent several texts reminding me to pay for another year.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

You can´t lose your $4,000 peso balance since the Teleommunications Law came into effect. You lose your service every 21 days but soon as you rechage it the $4,000 peso balance shows up again plus your recharge amount. All companies have to keep it for 12 months and every recharge extends the 12 months. Only after 12 months of no recharge will the $4,000 balance be deleted. Fact.

If AT&T did delete the $4,000 balance when you changed services to their service a phone call to them to remind them of the law would have them give it back to you as has probably happened to others switching over to AT&T or other service providers. All cell phone service providers know the law.


----------

